# Is animal crossing for gamecube your fav animal crossing?



## 4861 (Jun 4, 2009)

Animal crossing for gamecube is my all time favorite AC.Is it yours? 

Remember this song http://www.youtube.com/v/h88F9Y0Li6o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

Wild World, since it got me addicted to the series.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 4, 2009)

i miss that song


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 4, 2009)

yes i'd say the only thing missing from that game from makeing it a ultimate gem visiting and talking to friends on screen like you can in city folk.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 4, 2009)

wild world portable love it


----------



## kalinn (Jun 4, 2009)

if it had wifi, it would be my favorite


----------



## fitzy (Jun 7, 2009)

City Folk because I could wifi.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

AC for Cube is by far the best... the other ones are just cheap knock-offs, couple added features, for Nintendo to make easy money.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 8, 2009)

I love that song!


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> AC for Cube is by far the best... the other ones are just cheap knock-offs, couple added features, for Nintendo to make easy money.


This.
I officially <big><big><big>*HATE* Nintendo.       	  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> if it had wifi, it would be my favorite


Seconded.


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

Polaris said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never really liked wi-fi, I thought it detracted from the whole experience.


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion it adds to the experience and connects people in more ways than simply writing letters. (Even though that can still be done!)


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

Polaris said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like it if it was implemented better. It's annoying because of FC's, and you can't do half the stuff you can normally offline.


----------



## Polaris (Jun 8, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make a very good point.


----------



## Anna (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah it is.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I wouldn't say I hate Nintendo... because I appreciate all the good games they've made that I enjoy... but lately the bad stuff has been frustrating.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

wilf world


----------



## 4861 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wild world was the worst one. Mainly because you had to share a house.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2009)

Bad poll options. It's a great game but it's not my favorite. I like City Folk the better.


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah AC on gamecube is my favorite.


----------



## Saud (Jun 19, 2009)

Man I freakin miss that song
the original AC is THE BEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

Weird music


----------



## Conor (Jun 19, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> Weird music


How is it weird!?
Its got the BEST music ever in an AC game!


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 21, 2009)

yes it is my fave in the world but I dont play it my sis made a new town for her! =)


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jun 21, 2009)

i dont care about the games, just AC in itself.


----------



## Phil (Jun 21, 2009)

ac game cube
is far the best


----------



## smasher (Jun 21, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big>me too. </big>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 21, 2009)

No.


----------



## OrdonDen (Jun 22, 2009)

Hands down best Animal Crossing. :smilecheerful:


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't like it.

One, because it doesn't have wifi.

Two, because it's a copy of Animal Forest translated to English, burned to a GameCube disk and sold for 50 bucks as the first of it's kind.


----------

